# HD5670, framebuffer and OpenCL: fglrx?

## heitorpb

Hi.

Recently I got my new box AMD64, I didn't install Gentoo yet 'cause I have some questions about this gpu:

1) To get OpenCL working, do I need to install the SDK from ATI's website? Or just fglrx?

2) I didn't understand how to get framebuffer working, I saw it's not with KMS, right?

Now I have no more questions.

Can someone help me with this noob questions??

thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> 1) To get OpenCL working, do I need to install the SDK from ATI's website? Or just fglrx?

 

In /etc/make.conf have: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

 Run

```
emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

eselect opengl set ati
```

kms and fglrx are not compatible.

what do you want a framebuffer to do?

If you are not gentoo experienced a more detailed answer can be provided

----------

## Ant P.

Framebuffer/KMS and the proprietary driver are mutually exclusive.

----------

## heitorpb

Thanks for the answers, Donahue and Ant_P!

And, yes, I'm not a gentoo experienced user...

So, to get OpenCL working, I should install fglrx and the app sdk from ATI's website?

or only these lines in /etc/make.conf are enough?

And in the kernel, I should disable anything related to my GPU?

Well, my old box had a very low shell resolution (I think it was 800x600), I though framebuffer should help me getting a higher res. Is there any other method for that?

----------

## Ant P.

You can leave radeon/fbcon enabled in the kernel, as long as they're set as modules and you add them to blacklist.conf while you're using fglrx.

----------

## DONAHUE

To  get opengl:

In /etc/make.conf have: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

 Run

```
emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## DONAHUE

when you get to  7. Configuring the Kernel The graphics support section should be set to: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> 
> ...

 

When the handbook has you emerge the system logger run 

```
emerge klibc
```

 also

----------

## heitorpb

Thank you guys!

I understand how to get OpenGL working, but what about OpenCL?? For parallel processing with GPU??

----------

## DONAHUE

had assumed a typo, sorry, first time hearing about openCL

seen this? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826697-start-0.html

----------

## Trog Dog

To get openCL you need libOpenCL.so this is available in the ati-stream-sdk-bin package from the pentoo overlay. 

Steps invloved are 

1. Install layman and subversion 

```
emerge layman subversion
```

2. Install the pentoo overlay 

```
layman -L 

layman -a pentoo 

echo "source /var/lib/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf 
```

3. Install ati-stream-sdk 

```
emerge ati-stream-sdk-bin 

eselect opencl set ati 
```

----------

## heitorpb

thank you guys!

only one more question: what about the resolution in the terminal, without loading X and Gnome? Can I change it???

----------

